# August Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) from our members favorite photos. Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. 

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or insufficient post count: *Otis-Agnes, Kmullen, four lakes, Helo's Mom, lillymarkee12, boyd.

1: carolinehansen









2: 3Pebs3









3: jennretz









4: Atis









5: kwhit









6: Wicky









7: Yaichi's Mom









8: GoldenFocus









9: Panama Rob









10: StephA









11: Ginams









12: Ivyacres









13: G-bear









14: Kalhayd









15: Pammie









16: Max's Dad









17: LynnC









18: TexasTom









19: Otter









20: Rookie's Dad









21: Amystelter 









22: smp 








*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your vote(s) in the August Photo Contest. 

All great entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting ends Sunday, August 28th @ 8:47 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 22 Votes in so far-have you voted?

*Voting ends Sunday August 28th at 8:47 PM EST*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've just voted, well done everyone, some really great photos there!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted on your favorites?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted? If not look through the great entries and make your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting ends Sunday August 28th @ 8:47 PM EST. *


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure to get your vote in folks!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*It looks like a close contest so be sure to pick you favorites.* *
Voting ends Sunday August 28th @ 8:47 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

39 votes in so far. 

Look through the Great entries and cast your Vote(s), it's multiple choice you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting ends Sunday, August 28th @ 8:47 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, look the entries and make your selections, voting ends Sunday, August 28th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to cast your Vote(s) in the August Photo Contest. 

Today and tomorrow-Sunday August 28th, are the last two days to vote. 

*Voting ends Sunday @ 8:47 PM EST. *

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Take a minute to vote before the contest closes. Choose all you favorites!
This poll will close on *08-28-2016* at *08:47 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today is the last day to cast your vote in the August Photo Contest.
Look through the entries and make your selections-you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting closes tonight at 8:47 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*There's still time to get your vote in, voting closes tonight at 8:47 PM EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

44 votes in so far, let's try to get 50 in before the voting poll closes tonight at 8:47 PM EST. 


Look through all the great entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The voting poll will be closing very soon, if you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is closed and there is a tie between *Kalhayd *_and_*Amystelter. *Looks like we will have a run-offto choose a winner.From the photo contest rules #19:In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs. 
I will put that together asap!


----------

